# hubbard lake ice fishing outing



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i have been asked what weekend we are going to have the outing this year. my suggestion is one of two weekends , the 31st of january and the 1st of february or the 7th and 8th of february. the best weekend in my opinion is the 31st and 1st.

we will let the voting go for one week. next friday morning i will set whatever day has the most votes.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

feb 7&8 would work for me.
Could you send me some motel numbers? Last year I came in the morn and left at dusk. 


thanks chad


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

either weekend would work for me, but I suppodse it really hinges on the condition of the ICE lol I know we can not be sure of that till alot closer to the date


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Doesn't matter to me either so I voted for the first weekend.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Also voted 31-1 but doesn't matter to me.If I get a couple of them tiny perch I will be there both weekends. 

hoffie


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Doesn't matter to me either. Just want to do it. Had a blast last year. Fishing was only a small part of it. Getting together with a bunch of great sportsman and my nephew from Flordia was the highlight of the weekend. Nels/Skeeter


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Either weekend would work, but I voted for the 7th and 8th.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

After seeing the pictures of last years outing, it looked like a great time. Name the weekend and I'll try to make it! I haven't ever fished Hubbard.....Patch


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

31st & 1st. 

Well, actually my schedule is pretty flexible. Hell, I just want to fish !!!


Whale


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm flexible as well so I didn't vote for a specific date. Hey Ed, you can put me on the list for a cabin, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Dave I don't think there is any ice up there yet.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I bet cabins are at a premium with an outing of this size aren't they? We certainly enjoyed Ed's accomodations over the summer. I just hope there is enough to go around.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

once we pick a date i would not drag my feet to long. i am sure we can find a roof for everyone to sleep under.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Skeeter, your killin me on these things about not having any ice yet. You just keep telling me so I'll know when to get out there


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm definitely planning on it! Can't wait to meet some of you guys!


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I would like to attend to meet some fellow sportsman, I dont know if anyone cares but I think the superbowl is on the first. Just thought I would bring it up.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah I think that the Superbowl would put a damper on attendance. Lets not make THAT mistake guys...

That would be nearly as bad as my last bass tourney...on Sweetest day LOLOL


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Based on the Superbowl revelation I would like to change my vote to the 7th and 8th!??!!


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Don't know about this year but the super bowl is always the last sunday in janurary.

hoffie


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

NFL Post Season 

Super Bowl XXXVIII 
Sunday, Feb. 1
Reliant Stadium, Houston, Texas


----------

